# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  скины (стили) для форума

## Д.Срибный

Мне не очень нравится стандартное оформление форума, хотелось бы подыскать что-то поинтереснее. Буду благодарен за конкретные предложения, кому какой скин нравится. Платный или бесплатный, не важно. Если скин хороший, купить не большая проблема.

Ссылки на сайты со скинами можно найти например здесь: http://www.sixteenohnine.com/
или здесь:
http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/portal.php

Желательно указать конкретный скин (название, ссылка).

----------

